# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Apistogramma question

## bettabetter

I have a pair of apisto in being comm together in a tank. They are about 3 months old. Initially, The male was very aggressive towards the female. He will attack the female whenever she is in sight. As a result, the female is always hiding and can hardly be seen. This continues for the past three weeks since i got them. However, yesterday and today, i suddenly noticed the pair swimming together. The male did not chase after the female. Is that normal? How old will they need to be for them to reach sexual maturity? 5 months? Thanks for the help.

----------


## mictok

They may be getting into mating mood.Look out for the female if she turn yellow.BTW,what is the breed?

----------


## bettabetter

> They may be getting into mating mood.Look out for the female if she turn yellow.BTW,what is the breed?


Thanks for the reply. Problem is they are still very young and small. Female did not appear yellowish. They are apistogramma bitaeniata  :Smile:

----------


## hanz0my

Lets hope the female will be donning her yellow mating dress soon.  :Grin:

----------

